# 67 SS 12 trans trouble



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Help me Please My tractor just quit moving, no noise, no jumping, just quit while I was mowing. Belt is turning, both hi and low there is nothing. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

OK I'm no expert by any measure but since no one else has chimed in I'll put my 2cents in.
(and most likely look foolish )

can you verify that the belt/pulley is turning the trans input shaft ?

I'm hoping you got lucky and maybe sheared the key there or at one of the wheel hubs.


----------



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Well, Any help I can get even from non-experts:lmao: I'll check all of that Thanks


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

The only reason I thought of that is because I got a tractor and after I got it to run it wouldnt move then after looking around for a while I notice the shaft rotating in the wheel hub and thought DUH they just shoved some tires on with no key.

I really hope its something that simple for you.
If its not the pulley on the input shaft or one of the hubs I'd guess in the trans at that point.


----------



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Team Cheap , you are the MAN!! The key was missing out of the rear axle. You saved me Hundreds! If only I know where to send it, Oh well, Thanks


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh cool, I love it when its simple and cheap.


----------

